# Garageband for iPad



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I am fairly low level on the recording front, but have been thoroughly enjoying Garageband on my iPad.
I haven't been able to find a definitive answer on this though:
Can you import loops to garageband, have them available in your loop browser and be able to adjust tempos etc. in garageband.
I had read before that importing left you with only the tempo available which they were imported at. If you can adjust them I would like to go and purchase some additional drum loops to use.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Also is there any good tutorials on this app? Besides the most basic of functionality? Like importing and what apps you can paste audio from etc?

Also I have to say, I have tried a few of the different Amp sim options out there, and I really am impressed with Garageband. It seems to have some of the best sounds I have found. It seems its hard to find good cleaner tones out there but GB has been pretty solid.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

If the loops are just .wav or .aif files then you cannot change the tempo, but if they are in Apple loops format then the tempo will adjust to your set bpm. There is a limit to how far you can adjust the tempo before it starts to sound weird, especially if slowed down. It's best to use loops that are recorded dry with no compression or reverb.

You can import just about any kind of file in Garageband as well as use 3rd party plugins for effects and virtual instruments. Be careful though, some of those sound libraries would consume your iPads storage capacity.


----------

